# Did you chose male or female?



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Over the years, we have had several females and several males - all Goldens. We seem to always have one of each at a time. Right now, we have two females and 1 male.
To be honest, neither myself or my wife seem to have a preference. Whether they are male or female, doesn't seem to matter too much since as they age and mature, you never seem to know what their personalities are going to be like.

Sorry, that's no help.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I've always had female dogs in the past, but this time I chose a male. There were a few reasons for doing this. Primarily, my last dog was very definitely my "dog of a lifetime" and she was a female. She died suddenly (cancer) at a young age, and I felt it would be easier to move forward with a male. In addition, I do agility and don't spay or neuter my dogs. Males are definitely easier to manage in this situation. My daughter's dog (a toy poodle) is also a male.

With goldens, I don't think there's much difference in terms of livability. The general consensus is that males are more affectionate than females, but this hasn't been my experience: my female was very affectionate, our male much less so. I think it depends on the dog's individual personality more than gender.

Having had both, I'd say (IMHO) that it's more important to choose a pup with a personality suited to your situation, rather than focusing on gender.

Best of luck! Don't forget to post photos when you get him/her.


----------



## JG123 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you guys! We are just trying to chose because we are hoping to get on a spring list soon. We have absolutely no preference and I don't think we can be put on a "no preference list". But maybe they do have those lists?? I'll have to ask because I just can't chose!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have girls, and probably always will. I think it's because my very first Golden was a little red girl, whom I loved and adored, when I was very young, so I think it was set in my brain. We then had a male, and he was not well trained, so it was not his fault, but he was difficult to live with. When I got my first Golden as an adult, I wanted to replicate my very first dog, so I got a girl. She was my heart and soul. When she died, I just wanted another just like her, so, another girl. It really is a personal preference. But I know many people who have no preference when they are looking for a breeder.


----------



## JG123 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you so much! I love hearing people's personal experiences. I grew up with a male and female yellow lab, and both were amazing. I've never had a Golden but I just think you can't go wrong with either sex.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

My first dog was female. Ever since then I've had male dogs. It might sound goofy but as I am male myself, I feel like I can connect with and understand male dogs better than female ones. 

Gods know, it's hard enough for me to figure out females of my own species, let alone female dogs!


----------



## JG123 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wolfeye said:


> My first dog was female. Ever since then I've had male dogs. It might sound goofy but as I am male myself, I feel like I can connect with and understand male dogs better than female ones.
> 
> Gods know, it's hard enough for me to figure out females of my own species, let alone female dogs!


That's really funny that you say that, because my husband is in a house with 4 females (we have 3 daughters). So he is kind of wanting to add a male to the household! Hahaha


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We chose a female after Jake died because it was so soon and wanted one that wouldn't remind us of Jake.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

JG123 said:


> That's really funny that you say that, because my husband is in a house with 4 females (we have 3 daughters). So he is kind of wanting to add a male to the household! Hahaha


This is all too funny because living in a household with 3 sons (no daughters  ) and my husband I insisted on a female for our first golden! The last thing I wanted was another male in the house to clean up after . 30 years later my 4th golden and 3rd female Luna will be 1 next week. Golden #3 was my male Cosmo and I must admit he was my very special heart dog. I know its different for everyone but in my experience my females are a bit more independent where my male Cosmo was my velcro dog ALWAYS by my side. Of course you can't go wrong with either. Good luck


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

We have a rule in our house - girl cats, boy dogs.



I've owned both sexes of many different breeds and find boys to generally be more sensible (less barking!) and more stable than the girls. 

That said, some of the most affectionate dogs I've owned (English Bull Terriers) were girls, so I would never rule out having another girl someday.

I agree that temperament is the most important consideration.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I've never worried about if it was a male or a female, I just wanted the best personality that fit my family and lifestyle. I would talk to the breeder and tell him or her what your family life is like, what you want to do with your dog and let them choose two puppies they think would fit best for you to choose from. Then pick the one you fall in love with.


----------



## JG123 (Oct 18, 2016)

I love all of the input and advice! Thanks everyone!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I just realized after reading this post we have never chosen the sex of our dogs... they just come to us. 

Having had both boys and girl goldens I feel that our boys have been more rambunctious. But all have been awesome so you can't go wrong either way!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I chose a male mostly because of cosmetic reasons. I like how they mature to be more filled out with a larger head, whereas the females tend to be smaller and thinner. I also love the pretty mane/chest fur on males. I've never had a female dog so I'm not sure if their personalities are much different. I'm sure it varies, though I've heard boys are more affectionate and girls more independent.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

My last Golden was a male and then I got a female terrier mix. This time, I wanted a boy again. He's just a big, loveable goof ball!


----------



## hefeweizen (Sep 30, 2016)

My boyfriend and I just went through this choice and we decided on a female. We have never had a dog before and I was impartial but leaning towards a male dog because they are just BIG GOOFBALLS (!!) but my boyfriend's experiences with female vs. male dogs (the former being wonderful, calm, stable, and sweet and the latter being destructive and humping everything) led us to request a female puppy.

It might just be because she is a tiny puppy still, but I find her to be more independent, less affectionate, and more mature/eager to learn than male dogs I know. These are all relative, though, because compared to our neighbor's male puppy of another breed she is an overly-loving velco dog!!


----------



## JG123 (Oct 18, 2016)

I can't thank everyone enough for their input! I love reading what led others to decide on the sex chose! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I always thought I would have wanted boys...we only had Golden boys growing up. My first dog was a rescue, and he was a boy. After that, my second was also a rescue, but a puppy, and she was a girl. So they sort of just came to me. The boy was a goofy guy but a little skittish (his previous life was traumatic), and the girl was nuts but super affectionate. When it came time for a third, I initially wanted a boy just because I was worried about wanting a different sex than my last dog (was worried I wouldn't bond to a female as much since I had just lost a girl--she was my heart dog), but then thought maybe I did. I like that females are smaller and less boxy. I told my breeder my thoughts, and she ended up recommending one of the girls for me and thats how I ended up with Piper!

I think I'm more in the female camp...I think they are just as affectionate as boys, and both my girls were velcro dogs. I think I'm biased because I had horses growing up, and always ended up loving the mares more than geldings--sometimes temperamental but oh-so-loyal if you gain their respect, and they will work their heart out for you. 

I do think boy Goldens tend to stay puppies a little longer than girls. They don't mature as fast...maybe thats why they get the "goofball" rap.


----------



## JG123 (Oct 18, 2016)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> I always thought I would have wanted boys...we only had Golden boys growing up. My first dog was a rescue, and he was a boy. After that, my second was also a rescue, but a puppy, and she was a girl. So they sort of just came to me. The boy was a goofy guy but a little skittish (his previous life was traumatic), and the girl was nuts but super affectionate. When it came time for a third, I initially wanted a boy just because I was worried about wanting a different sex than my last dog (was worried I wouldn't bond to a female as much since I had just lost a girl--she was my heart dog), but then thought maybe I did. I like that females are smaller and less boxy. I told my breeder my thoughts, and she ended up recommending one of the girls for me and thats how I ended up with Piper!
> 
> I think I'm more in the female camp...I think they are just as affectionate as boys, and both my girls were velcro dogs. I think I'm biased because I had horses growing up, and always ended up loving the mares more than geldings--sometimes temperamental but oh-so-loyal if you gain their respect, and they will work their heart out for you.
> 
> I do think boy Goldens tend to stay puppies a little longer than girls. They don't mature as fast...maybe thats why they get the "goofball" rap.


I love this all! Thank you for your insight!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> I do think boy Goldens tend to stay puppies a little longer than girls. They don't mature as fast...maybe thats why they get the "goofball" rap.


Just like humans   hehehe


----------



## Shosh (Oct 21, 2016)

I pretty much always had male dogs (growing up it must have been my parents preference although we never talked about why always boys...now I'm gonna ask her) and am looking forward to a male golden pup. We do have a boy and girl rescue (non golden) now and having a girls doesn't seem terribly different, although she was harder to potty train...not sure if that's true if all girls or just this one.


----------

